# What is the best 6x9



## Ren

Need to get a pair for my 65


----------



## Psycho631

Pioneer makes some nice five ways and sound really good with an amp on them. I just installed a set in a suberban and was really surprised by how good they sounded.


----------



## Ren

Thanks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2 I put some new mtx 80 watts rms 6x9s each,and kenwood 300 watt amp to them amd I'm very happy with them.Nice bass,with some good highs


----------



## ss63panic

ive had a few diff kinds one thing for sure is never touch sony shit, currently i got pioneers 5ways and there ok, got them at best buy,,, but my favorite sound of 6x9s came from infinity refrence series,,, ive heard ppl say that the kappas are alot better,


----------



## 79 cutty

Trick question...there is no such thing as the best 6 x 9! Make a plate to remove the 6 x 9's and put a component set in....now your cooking with fire!


----------



## Mr Solorio

I had some Sony 6x9 and they were ok but my homie gave me some kenwood 5 way 6x9 and they sound really good with an amp, they sound really clear, the highs are clear and the vocals sound really good and the bass out of them is incredible, I'm happy with them and specially cuz the homie let me have them and were new.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Solorio

I had some Sony 6x9 and they were ok but my homie gave me some kenwood 5 way 6x9 and they sound really good with an amp, they sound really clear, the highs are clear and the vocals sound really good and the bass out of them is incredible, I'm happy with them and specially cuz the homie let me have them and were new.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

I just put 4 Kicker 6X9's in the back of my Elco 
Im not saying there the best but for running just on deck power Im happy with the sound
Im gonna get a 4 channel amp on them soon & that should bring the sound to the next level


----------



## casper38

memphis has some pretty good 6x9's too but i guess ur ganna have to hear some urself n see wich 1 u like the best:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn i aint no they made 5 ways? i was always on 3 ways lol


----------



## duallyboy

79 cutty said:


> Trick question...there is no such thing as the best 6 x 9! Make a plate to remove the 6 x 9's and put a component set in....now your cooking with fire!


 x10000000


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

pics>


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

any 5.25 comps on a 6x9 plate...riders dont let riders run wack x 9"s


----------



## LocstaH

KenWood Excelon


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> any 5.25 comps on a 6x9 plate...riders dont let riders run wack x 9"s


 he asked for 6x9s not comps.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Addictive Audio has some real nice 6x9's I havethem in my Monte Carlo. Clean and mean. www.addictive-audio.com


----------



## KAKALAK

roadmaster :wow:


----------



## casper38

KAKALAK said:


> roadmaster :wow:


:burn::burn:


----------



## UCETAH

here is some ideas of what riders are putn in there low lows
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/302747-FOUR-6X9-FEST


----------



## drivebye

Boston's hands down


----------



## wannabelowrider

What exactly are components? I was looking for some 10" subs but i might just get the Kappa 693 9I instead. Unless there is a better speaker than that.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn i aint no they made 5 ways? i was always on 3 ways lol


all the 6x9's suck there is no 5 way just more flea market bullshit..x9's are to big built shitty speaker quality is shit..u can get a good set of componets in any g body right above cylinder.cause they r shallower have actual speaker separation passive croosover networks and just plain sound batter and offer real midbass..FUCK 6X9'S..

PLEASE RIDERS STEP UR STEREO GAME UP..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-INFINIT...705207806?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item4aab851dfe

THESES ARE VERY BASIC AND WILL DO THE JOB WELL AT THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## 79 cutty

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> all the 6x9's suck there is no 5 way just more flea market bullshit..x9's are to big built shitty speaker quality is shit..u can get a good set of componets in any g body right above cylinder.cause they r shallower have actual speaker separation passive croosover networks and just plain sound batter and offer real midbass..FUCK 6X9'S..
> 
> PLEASE RIDERS STEP UR STEREO GAME UP..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-INFINIT...705207806?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item4aab851dfe
> 
> THESES ARE VERY BASIC AND WILL DO THE JOB WELL AT THE RIGHT PRICE


I continue to hold my ground:



79 cutty said:


> Trick question...there is no such thing as the best 6 x 9! Make a plate to remove the 6 x 9's and put a component set in....now your cooking with fire!


Lol.


----------



## 79 cutty

wannabelowrider said:


> What exactly are components? I was looking for some 10" subs but i might just get the Kappa 693 9I instead. Unless there is a better speaker than that.


Generally speaking "component" speaker systems are where the mid bass driver and tweeter are seperated, and generally speaking a crossover unit is also included. This can also be achieved by purchasing seperate mid bass drivers and tweets.....but that is a whole other story. 

Otherwise if not a component set up, when a mid bass and tweeter come together (example being 2 or 3 way 6 x 9's) that is a coaxle speaker.


----------



## wannabelowrider

79 cutty said:


> Generally speaking "component" speaker systems are where the mid bass driver and tweeter are seperated, and generally speaking a crossover unit is also included. This can also be achieved by purchasing seperate mid bass drivers and tweets.....but that is a whole other story. Otherwise if not a component set up, when a mid bass and tweeter come together (example being 2 or 3 way 6 x 9's) that is a coaxle speaker.


I see. After posting the last reply, i was searching for speakers and saw a set of components and noticed the difference. I assume they dont come in 6x9 and only in 6.5. Is this true. Any opinions on the Kappa 693.9I?


----------



## 79 cutty

wannabelowrider said:


> I see. After posting the last reply, i was searching for speakers and saw a set of components and noticed the difference. I assume they dont come in 6x9 and only in 6.5. Is this true. Any opinions on the Kappa 693.9I?


Surprisingly enough you can find "component" systems in 6 x 9's...as well as 6.5, 6.25, 5.25, 4, 5 x 7, 6.75 and I am sure there is more. 

Personally never had any experience with the Kappa's you mentioned. But you aren't going to get any positive feedback out of 6 x 9's from me....lol, I hate 6 x 9's. If you want some vocals get yourself a nice set of components, or at least just do 6.5" coaxls even. And if you want bass get some 8's, 10's, 12's, 15's, 18's etc. I hate the sound of 6 x 9's and I really think it ruins the look of a car when the rear deck is covered in them.....but that is just my opinion.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Well i really dont want to fabricate anything for some 6.5's cuz im very limited on resources to due so cuz i kive in a hick town where my car is the ONLY lowrider. Thats why i was gotta get some 6x9 with an adapter to fit my rear deck. But who knows, i may change ny mind and decide to go with a different size. Afterall, im constantly changing my mind :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

They sell adapters to make any size coax or component fit the stock opening. So if you have 6 x 9's factory you can just get the adapter plates to put 6.5's or whatever you decide to go with there for pretty cheap.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I have some cheap ass 4x10s now. I didnt know they made adapters for all size speakers. I guess ill have to do some more looking around.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Ive read some good reviews on the Kappas. Whar about the MB Quart components? Anyone experience these


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

wannabelowrider said:


> Ive read some good reviews on the Kappas. Whar about the MB Quart components? Anyone experience these


the quarts are very bright make sure u get or listen to the soft or silk dome tweeters the mids are very similar..the kappas are ok a bit weak on power handling..i think the diamond audio and even the kicker comps are great and will out do the kappas for a street beater..planet audio or even the infinity reference line are also good..rockford


----------



## wannabelowrider

What do u mean by bright? Really, the kicker comps or fosgate? Ill check out the other brands you mentioned. Thanx


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

rockford comps a very decent..i have a few sets here that im goin to use real clean sound at a good price..alot of rockford shit is good i just dont car for the woofers but they been building good amps longer than anyone as long as u stick to there specs..


----------



## wannabelowrider

Yea i read just a few reviews on fosgate and reviews show that they put out some good bass. Thats a plus for me but i also want good highs without getting flooded out with bass.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Ok whats better? 2 or 3 way?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

there no better 3 way has 3 speakers high mid low and a two way has two speaker high mid..theres no real need for a 3 way in what u r doin..and a footnote should use a amplifier w all ur speakers..the deck power sucks and will destroy good comps if u turn it up..


----------



## Firefly

I'll stick to my JBL T595's, love those things


----------



## wannabelowrider

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> there no better 3 way has 3 speakers high mid low and a two way has two speaker high mid..theres no real need for a 3 way in what u r doin..and a footnote should use a amplifier w all ur speakers..the deck power sucks and will destroy good comps if u turn it up..


koo, i want LOUD with good decent bass


----------



## wannabelowrider

Firefly said:


> I'll stick to my JBL T595's, love those things


JBL'S are outta my price range. Imma poor ass mexican :biggrin:


----------



## rolldawg213

my homie has 4 mb quarts 6x9's on his 65 impala and they sound fukken clean


----------



## wannabelowrider

How is the bass output on a component system? I know it wont be trunk rattling but want to know if its at least decent.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

midbass is fair as expected there not designed to really play anywhere below 150hz with any real authority thats whats subs are for..


----------



## Mr Cucho

I got a 6 pack on my 95 town car they fos gate n they go hard they 3way !!!


----------



## wannabelowrider

I thiught about the fosgate 6x9's too. Reviews on the fosgates say they have good bass and highs. Im still stumped


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

what u looking to spend,i have plenty of 6x9s for less than 75 a pair


----------



## wannabelowrider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> what u looking to spend,i have plenty of 6x9s for less than 75 a pair


 Whatcha got


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

wannabelowrider said:


> Whatcha got


any brand homie..too many brands to list them all .......is there any model or certain speaker your looking at getting?


----------



## vamps

i had a pair of infinity kapppa 6x9's with a fosgate 400a4 punch amp (using only two of the channels) in one of my rides and it sounded awesome...people thought i had a complete system in there....


----------



## wannabelowrider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> any brand homie..too many brands to list them all .......is there any model or certain speaker your looking at getting?


 I originally considered some 6x9 kappas but will more than likely get some 6x9 components. I only found some MB Quarts components in 6x9 which will suffice.


----------



## wannabelowrider

vamps said:


> i had a pair of infinity kapppa 6x9's with a fosgate 400a4 punch amp (using only two of the channels) in one of my rides and it sounded awesome...people thought i had a complete system in there....


 So was the bass output good on those?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

wannabelowrider said:


> I originally considered some 6x9 kappas but will more than likely get some 6x9 components. I only found some MB Quarts components in 6x9 which will suffice.


6.5 are the components best suited for sound....6x9 components are not going to sound nothing like the 6.5...basically it will just have the tweeter and midbass seperated like a component but the sound wont be there at all....i havent touched a 6x9 in years,for my personal cars or customers car either...


----------



## wannabelowrider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> 6.5 are the components best suited for sound....6x9 components are not going to sound nothing like the 6.5...basically it will just have the tweeter and midbass seperated like a component but the sound wont be there at all....i havent touched a 6x9 in years,for my personal cars or customers car either...


You're the second dude that said 6x9's are shit. Ok answer ne this. Do they make an adapter for a 6.5 in a 4x10 location? Thats the whole reason why i was gonna go 6x9, is cuz my stock location.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

im not saying theyre shit ,just 6.5 will have way better sound than the 6x9.....now heres there problem with 6x9s in g-bodys,when you add the adapter for the 4x10 to 6x9 the clearance for the magnet and trunk rods becomes an issue,now if u removed the trunk tension rods for clearance or pistons then you will have no problem if not you will have problems finding a decent 6x9 with that much mounting depth because 3 ways and speakers with tweeters built in are going to have a nice size magnet especially if they handle high power....you can buy the rear deck that has the cut out for 6.5 or 5.25 ...you can just make your own to hold whatever size speaker.


look how close it is with a cheap old 20 dollar paper cone pioneer 6x9s...and without the adapter ..









imagine a beefier newer 6x9 in there with the adapter,almost impossible without cutting and mods

you can do something like this here...very easy to do and if you dont want to do it yourself gsiinteriors.com makes this rear deck with 6x9 cutouts and the same way there made for 6x9 you can do it for 6.5..theres lots of mounting options.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Thats some good info. Never thought about clearance on the torsion bars. I thought itd be close to my cylinders tho, with the 6x9 adapter. I guess my best option would be to mount them on top with an aftermarket rear deck. Then i can throw in some 6.5 components. I couldnt find the site you mentioned tho.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

no problem,we were all there once in your shoes,just trying to save a fellow g-body owner the headaches/time wasted on trial and error.

heres the direct link,making the rear deck is fairly easy and just minimal cutting of the metal on the deck is needed to clear speakers wether you make your own or you buy one already done..just a thought...hit me on pm if anything.
http://www.gsi-interiorss.com/


----------



## vamps

yes they sounded very good...had tight bass for a 6x9 and loud highs.....people thought i had a small sub in the trunk....
it also helps to have a good quality amp and a good head unit.....at the time i had kenwood excelon HU wich reproduces very good quality sound.....and fosgate punch 400 amp.......


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

DAM THAT SOUNDS GOOD I WAS THINKING OF BUYING THEM HOW MUCH BRO


vamps said:


> i had a pair of infinity kapppa 6x9's with a fosgate 400a4 punch amp (using only two of the channels) in one of my rides and it sounded awesome...people thought i had a complete system in there....


----------



## wannabelowrider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> no problem,we were all there once in your shoes,just trying to save a fellow g-body owner the headaches/time wasted on trial and error.heres the direct link,making the rear deck is fairly easy and just minimal cutting of the metal on the deck is needed to clear speakers wether you make your own or you buy one already done..just a thought...hit me on pm if anything.http://www.gsi-interiorss.com/


 Right on bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

u know a 1/2 inch board will also raise ur mounting and still fit under window trim..a built spacer from some bs company for triple the cost is silly...and u can always move speakers towards the middle to avoid the cylinders and its wider in the center anyways but its alot of work to put an inferior speaker in...theres always room for a sub in any gbody w any setup if u design it w care..


----------



## bump512

good info.


----------



## gervais_85

If its a gbody, u guys keep on ignoring what I keep sayin. Run speakers under the quarter windows. Its not hard to install, and doesn't really look too bad.


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ

ANY PICS?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

gervais_85 said:


> If its a gbody, u guys keep on ignoring what I keep sayin. Run speakers under the quarter windows. Its not hard to install, and doesn't really look too bad.


i have an 8 and 6 in that location glassed on each side,but if your running a 6.5 or 6x9 without any glassing you will need to cut metal..just a heads up


----------



## cruisethewhip

i like kicker 6x9s :thumbsup: i have this kind in my 93 tc & i wouldnt change it.


----------



## 8t4mc

Im running cadence 6x9 's in my monte and will run nothing else... They blow the rockford fosgates that were in there away!! It sounds like I have a 10 in there.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

What are these?
whats the ticket on these..



cruisethewhip said:


> i like kicker 6x9s :thumbsup: i have this kind in my 93 tc & i wouldnt change it.


----------



## west coast ridaz

i got the fosgate t 1693 and they sound hella good gona run four of them and a t152-s component set with a 600-4 fosgate amp
in my 64 impala


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

a small ''good'' amp will make them sound even better!


----------



## RED PASSION

THE BEST 6X9 THAT I HAVE EVER OWNED ARE STILL THE JBL T595 . THESE THINGS BUMP.


----------



## vamps

kappa 6x9 with kappa comps up front and a good amp (fosgate jl etc) and it will sound amazing


----------



## 95cdevilles

I got some pioneer6×9 3 ways 4 on the back deck four more 6.5 alpine, ran with all jl amps but.....i would like to say the real quality comes from the head unit .


----------



## 94caddi

U GUYS NEED TO TO CUM TO THE CHICAGO AND GET SUM 6X9 POPS THERE THE SHIT, ANYBODY U KNO IN CHICAGO CAN TELL U


----------



## MR.MEMO

94caddi said:


> U GUYS NEED TO TO CUM TO THE CHICAGO AND GET SUM 6X9 POPS THERE THE SHIT, ANYBODY U KNO IN CHICAGO CAN TELL U


I had some back in the day. does that white dude still make them all?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

These are what you guys want for your front:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...m570.l1313&_nkw=Q-Logic+form+cutlass&_sacat=0


----------



## trunkgotknock

MR.MEMO said:


> I had some back in the day. does that white dude still make them all?


Yea I think son runs it they still at fleemarket in division


----------



## Hydrohype

cool thread.. I've had some pretty good MBquarts 6x9 from time to time.. but for the most part? 6x9's always sounded better in all my friends car's, but sounded shitty in mine.. I have had kenwood, pioneer and could not get them to balance out with clean loud valume.. I've got some Phenix gold 6 in components in the back of my glasshouse and they sound louder and cleaner than the pioneer (so called ) 5 way's 6x9 that where in it's place!


----------



## 62Impala13s

For the $ you cant go wrong with rockford fosgate prime 4way 6x9's. Both my 62/64 have 4 across the back dash on 4 channel amps and they scream.


----------



## texmex

How about this .....Look at this on eBay:

NEW PAIR PIONEER TSD6902R 6x9" 360W 2 WAY CAR AUDIO SPEAKERS 360 WATT TS-D6902R

http://bit.ly/159adyy


----------



## SJRaider18

When it comes to 6x9s i always get pioneers. Good price good quality . I have 5 ways 260 w but ive had 3 ways with 180 w and they both sound good


----------

